# Global entry updated application form



## uop1497 (Jul 15, 2017)

Hello,

I submitted the global entry application a couple weeks ago.  It is in pending status. Here is my question:

a) How do you update your application if you need to add information about your country visit. I have 3 more international trip to 3 different countries in the next 5 months. Not sure how I can update the information to my current application.
b) I was told I can set up an interview after my application change to conditional approval . if so, how long you normally see the status changing from pending to something else.
c) I was told the Global entry will cover TSA PreCheck, is it apply to domestic flight and  international flight .
d) Global entry apply for trip international trip ( to US) only. Or it will apply to other countries ( outside US)
e) After 5 years, do you re-appy global entry again using new application . Will the process of apply (application & interview)same process or it will it simple step compared first global entry application.

I am new to this and do not know if global entry will help  our coming trip or not.  I would like to heard from you who has applied and use this program for your international trip

Please advise and Thank you


----------



## Luanne (Jul 15, 2017)

uop1497 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I submitted the global entry application a couple weeks ago.  It is in pending status. Here is my question:
> 
> ...


From what I remember about my application process:
a)  Can't help as I didn't make any changes.  Is this addressed on the GOES website?
b)  The time to change from pending or under review, or whatever, seems to vary.  As I recall it took up to a couple of weeks for my status to change.  I know I kept checking.  I can't remember if I got an email notifying me of status change.
c)  Global Entry will give you the _*ability*_ to get TSA PreCheck.  It's not a guarantee.  My husband and I have both gotten PreCheck on every eligible flight we've taken since we got Global Entry, but our daughter did not get it on one flight.  It could have been because she was flying one way from the U.S. to Canada.  TSA Precheck is only at U.S. airports, and with airlines that participate in the program.  I think all of this information (airports and airlines) is on the TSA website.
d)  Not sure I understand this question. Global Entry applies to your return into the U.S.  Again, it's at airports that have it.  There is an expedited line and kiosk.
e)  We haven't had our Global Entry long enough to have to renew.  But from what I've read you need to go through the entire approval process again, there is so simple renewal.


----------



## lizap (Jul 15, 2017)

We were going to get Global Entry, but because we rarely travel overseas anymore (and don't plan to again until the anti-American animosity calms down), we went with TSA pre-check.


----------



## uop1497 (Jul 15, 2017)

Thank you Luanne and Lizap for giving me your inputs.

My question  (d) mean  whether this global entry only apply to US airport or can I use the global entry status at airport outside of US. 

When I apply Global entry online  (GOES), I know that I have 3 more trip coming up in the next 6 months, but I can not include it in the application because it does not take place yet.

There only minor thing I do not know if this is matter at this time or not. 

a) I can not remember exact months which I move into my current address. I have lived in my address over 22 years. All I remember we move in either around July - October time frame, I just put in as October. And not sure if that matter in the eye of  the reviewing officer . DH tried to look for the homeowner buying package to see the date, but he can not find it.

b) My husband can't remember for sure when he took a business trip to Taiwan . So, he entered Taiwan in the countries list he visited in the last 5 years. Again, not sure how that turn out.

Lastly, I was told if a person who get a traffic ticket , he / she will not get approve for global entry. We both get traffic tickets and I do not know if we will get approve or not.

My plan is to tell the interview officer about my additional international trips at the time of our interview. Hopefully, it is not a big deal and everything will go thru O.K

I look at the GOES question and answer and can not find information about update the application after submitted. I already paid the fee. If by any chance I get reject due to missing some information  or incorrect information. I will  find the way to appeal.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 15, 2017)

uop1497 said:


> My question  (d) mean  whether this global entry only apply to US airport or can I use the global entry status at airport outside of US.


Global Entry is used when you are re-entering the US.  It is at the airport where you clear Customs. For example, when we return from Canada to the US we clear Customs in Canada so we use Global Entry there.  For most other countries Global Entry would be at the airport where you land when you first re-enter the US.



> a) I can not remember exact months which I move into my current address. I have lived in my address over 22 years. All I remember we move in either around July - October time frame, I just put in as October. And not sure if that matter in the eye of  the reviewing officer . DH tried to look for the homeowner buying package to see the date, but he can not find it.


I couldn't remember the dates we moved either.  So, I did an online Google search for our old addresses.  I could find the sales dates and used that.


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 15, 2017)

uop1497 said:


> When I apply Global entry online  (GOES), *I know that I have 3 more trip coming up in the next 6 months*, but I can not include it in the application because it does not take place yet.


Good luck in getting an appointment in time for any of your upcoming trips.  When I applied back in February, the earliest appointment I could get was late October!  I was applying with my wife and daughter, and since every application is separate, there was no way to schedule a single appointment for all three of us (and there were no consecutive time slots available), so we have three separate appointments.  Crazy!  (Or should I say, typical government efficiency... )

If I had to do it all over again, I would just apply for TSA PreCheck, as it seems that application process is much simpler, and you can do drop-in appointments for the interview -- something you _can't_ do with Global Entry (we tried at a couple of airports).  The extra convenience for our infrequent international travel is not worth the extra effort, IMO.

Kurt


----------



## lizap (Jul 16, 2017)

PigsDad said:


> Good luck in getting an appointment in time for any of your upcoming trips.  When I applied back in February, the earliest appointment I could get was late October!  I was applying with my wife and daughter, and since every application is separate, there was no way to schedule a single appointment for all three of us (and there were no consecutive time slots available), so we have three separate appointments.  Crazy!  (Or should I say, typical government efficiency... )
> 
> If I had to do it all over again, I would just apply for TSA PreCheck, as it seems that application process is much simpler, and you can do drop-in appointments for the interview -- something you _can't_ do with Global Entry (we tried at a couple of airports).  The extra convenience for our infrequent international travel is not worth the extra effort, IMO.
> 
> Kurt



A huge reason we went with TSA pre-check.


----------



## canesfan (Jul 16, 2017)

I've had Global for awhile. When I applied I got notification for an appointment within days. Luckily I live near O'hare and they don't seem to be backed up with appointment times. We were able to get in within weeks. I had my kids apply a year after my husband and I, it was a week after the application was submitted and another week for appointment.

I wouldn't worry too much about your previous address if you have the year. I don't think a regular traffic ticket is going to affect it either. Felonies, yes. 
Our interviews were less than 5 minutes. 

If you frequently travel to other countries, you can get their version of Global. Mexico has one. UK has one.  Those are the two countries I frequent that I have been offered.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imoapie (Jul 16, 2017)

uop1497 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I submitted the global entry application a couple weeks ago.  It is in pending status. Here is my question:
> 
> ...



I just went thru this 3 weeks (the interview and approval).  Traffic tickets do not matter, I was approved with a past "blemish".  Interview was a formality of about 5 min.  Appointments can take a while to get but keep checking the site because people cancel and appointments become available every day.

a) you don't need to, they will do it during interview if even needed
b) don't remember but you will be notified, it was within 2 weeks of submitting the application
c) TSA precheck is for expedited security in US airports
d) Global entry is for entering the US only
e)dont know


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 16, 2017)

uop1497 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I submitted the global entry application a couple weeks ago.  It is in pending status. Here is my question:
> 
> a) How do you update your application if you need to add information about your country visit. I have 3 more international trip to 3 different countries in the next 5 months. Not sure how I can update the information to my current application.



We don't have GE, but rather Nexus. The application is also done through GOES. If you make a mistake on the application or you have additional travel after application, you just cover that during the interview. There is no way to update your application.



> b) I was told I can set up an interview after my application change to conditional approval . if so, how long you normally see the status changing from pending to something else.
> c) I was told the Global entry will cover TSA PreCheck, is it apply to domestic flight and  international flight .



It will apply to all flights that originate in the USA. Though as stated above, no guaranty.



> d) Global entry apply for trip international trip ( to US) only. Or it will apply to other countries ( outside US)



GE won't help you when entering other countries. Only when returning to the USA.



> e) After 5 years, do you re-appy global entry again using new application . Will the process of apply (application & interview)same process or it will it simple step compared first global entry application.



I think there is a renewal button when you go through GOES, but it is really just a new application with new fee and new interview. Not sure if some people have ever reported not needing an interview with a GE renewal. There are some good threads over on FlyerTalk Trusted Travelers forum.

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/trusted-travelers-732/


----------



## lvhmbh (Jul 16, 2017)

We couldn't get interviews at the closest location but we could get interviews if we went to Miami airport.


----------



## "Roger" (Jul 16, 2017)

uop1497 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I submitted the global entry application a couple weeks ago.  It is in pending status. Here is my question:
> ...
> ...


Global Entry gives you the normal Pre-Check coverage. Even with PreCheck, you might not get Pre-Check at a US airport for one of two reasons. 

Some people are randomly selected to go through the full security lines even with Pre-Check. This does not happen often, but it can happen.

Pre-Check is available only if you are flying on a participating airline. That pretty much covers all the US airlines, but if you are flying on an International carrier, the list is much more spotty. Here is a link to which airlines participate.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 16, 2017)

PigsDad said:


> Good luck in getting an appointment in time for any of your upcoming trips.  When I applied back in February, the earliest appointment I could get was late October!  I was applying with my wife and daughter, and since every application is separate, there was no way to schedule a single appointment for all three of us (and there were no consecutive time slots available), so we have three separate appointments.  Crazy!  (Or should I say, typical government efficiency... )
> 
> If I had to do it all over again, I would just apply for TSA PreCheck, as it seems that application process is much simpler, and you can do drop-in appointments for the interview -- something you _can't_ do with Global Entry (we tried at a couple of airports).  The extra convenience for our infrequent international travel is not worth the extra effort, IMO.
> 
> Kurt


I thought I had replied, but don't see my response.  So, if this is a repeat I apologize.

I've heard the horror stories about getting an appointment, but we didn't have any problem.  Once dh and I got approval we were able to make an appointment at the Albuquerque airport (the only one in New Mexico) for a day I already had a flight scheduled.  We made back to back appointments at the time we wanted.  A month or so later dd applied, got approved and again made her appointment quickly at a time and day convenient to her.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 16, 2017)

"Roger" said:


> Global Entry gives you the normal Pre-Check coverage. Even with PreCheck, you might not get Pre-Check at a US airport for one of two reasons.
> 
> Some people are randomly selected to go through the full security lines even with Pre-Check. This does not happen often, but it can happen.
> 
> Pre-Check is available only if you are flying on a participating airline. That pretty much covers all the US airlines, but if you are flying on an International carrier, the list is much more spotty. Here is a link to which airlines participate.


Both TSA PreCheck and Global Entry give you the ability to get PreCheck.  I will say dh and I have both gotten PreCheck 100% of the time we've flown since getting it.  Our dd did not get it on her first flight after getting GE.  We think it might be because she was flying one way from the U.S. to Canada.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jul 17, 2017)

Even before you receive your conditional approval, check out all options for where you can schedule your interview.  

We applied for our GOES Memorial Day weekend 2016 & 2 weeks later were cleared for interview.  Our closest location did not have any available appointments til late September and we were leaving for Europe at the end of July.  Luckily, we had an alternative about an hour away where we were interviewed mid-July, received our clearances immediately and provided our KTNs on the spot. Our cards arrived just a few days later in time for our trip.

Also I would not stress about the countries you will be visiting being left off your application or when you lived/moved when. Just tell the interviewer when you meet her/him that you forgot or were unsure.


----------



## uop1497 (Jul 17, 2017)

Thank you ALL for continuing giving me inputs.
I  apply for global entry with the hope it will including the preCheck.  We normal fly Singapore, Cathay and Japan airlines, British Airways  for international trip
I plan to schedule an interview at SFO airport . I believe that is only place near our home.


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 17, 2017)

beejaybeeohio said:


> Even before you receive your conditional approval, check out all options for where you can schedule your interview.
> 
> We applied for our GOES Memorial Day weekend 2016 & 2 weeks later were cleared for interview.  Our closest location did not have any available appointments til late September and we were leaving for Europe at the end of July.  Luckily, *we had an alternative about an hour away* where we were interviewed mid-July, received our clearances immediately and provided our KTNs on the spot. Our cards arrived just a few days later in time for our trip.


Sure, that can work if live in an area with multiple major airports.  Our closest airport for an interview is over an hour away, and the next closest is over 500 miles away!

Kurt


----------



## Glynda (Jul 17, 2017)

We're hanging out in the Atlanta airport having arrived from Heathrow 4 hours ago and connecting flight isn't for another 2 hours. We were told by Delta attendant that we could get through immigration & customs and re/check luggage just as quickly with Mobile Passport as Global Entry. Not sure how as we didn't have it.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jul 18, 2017)

PigsDad said:


> Sure, that can work if live in an area with multiple major airports.  Our closest airport for an interview is over an hour away, and the next closest is over 500 miles away!
> 
> Kurt



Cleveland doesn't have but one airport so we were able to go to Port Clinton, a maritime location. Unfair to those of you living with one or, as in some states, NO locations!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 18, 2017)

beejaybeeohio said:


> Cleveland doesn't have but one airport so we were able to go to Port Clinton, a maritime location. Unfair to those of you living with one or, as in some states, NO locations!


Port Clinton actually has a GE enrollment center? We got married in Port Clinton in 2000 at the lighthouse. There wasn't much around it but I believe now it is a state park. We went again about 8 years ago and the place was packed with people. Nothing like it was when we were there in 2000. It seems that it was finally on the map.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jul 20, 2017)

Port Clinton has a great new Italian restaurant- Ciao Bella. Plus it's home to an annual Walleye Festival each May and is so convenient to one of the top amusement parks in the country.

Their GE enrollment center is convenient for Michiganders as well!


dioxide45 said:


> Port Clinton actually has a GE enrollment center? We got married in Port Clinton in 2000 at the lighthouse. There wasn't much around it but I believe now it is a state park. We went again about 8 years ago and the place was packed with people. Nothing like it was when we were there in 2000. It seems that it was finally on the map.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Sep 7, 2017)

A few days ago, I drove to San Francisco International Airport for my Global Entry interview. I had made the appointment last early _February_, and my appointment was for September 4 at 8:30 pm. While the delay in getting the interview was unbelievable, the actual process was simple, quick, and efficient. I received the email with my new Known Traveler number the next day. By the way, the entire application cost was covered by my Chase Sapphire Reserve card. I'm glad I waited.

The Global Entry now allows me to pass through U.S. Customs and Immigration much more expeditiously and it also gives me the equivalent of TSA Precheck to get through security lines faster.

Since I still do a lot of international travel for business, this is a really nice benefit.


----------



## BocaBoy (Sep 10, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> Port Clinton actually has a GE enrollment center?


There are also at least three Global Entry enrollment centers in small areas in northern Minnesota on the U.S. side of the Canadian border.  We had our interviews in Grand Portage at the U.S. customs building there.  We took the opportunity to go up north because we had never been to the north shore of Lake Superior and the Minneapolis airport had a long wait.  No problem at all in Grand Portage.


----------



## quikitikit (Sep 12, 2017)

uop1497 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I submitted the global entry application a couple weeks ago.  It is in pending status. Here is my question:
> 
> ...




Hubby and I applied for Global Entry about April and next open appointment at San Francisco was in Oct.   we were flying to Calgary in June and brought all our paperwork to see if we could "walk in" without an appointment in Calgary.  No problem!  Got interviewed, fingerprinted, pictures and got our card within a week!  Card also provides for TSA precheck.  We were told Global Entry was good for flying for entry to US.  So maybe you can check another airport where interviews are done or try "walk in" without an appointment.  Calgary was all booked per online interview calendar but when we walked in about 2 to 3 p.m., there were no interviews being conducted and all 4 or 5 agents were available!


----------



## uop1497 (Sep 12, 2017)

Thank you for update my thread with good  information . We will have a trip coming up in November and will stop by the office in San Francisco to see if we can do a walk in. I checked the website frequently and no early appointment is available for reschedule. 

By the way, on our recent  international trip (returned from London). We use the kiosk machine in San Jose airport , and not sure why the printed immigration paperwork had big back X cross mark printed on the paper. Then we brought the paper to the immigration officer, he spent his time to check thing in his PC monitor to clear us . He never ask us anything and every thing was clear within a few minutes . We were experiencing the same thing last Summer when we landed at LAX airport .  Our record is clean and has never had any problem with immigration so far. I do not know if it is just a coincidence  or somehow  system single us out . I am curious to know the answer . If someone know it, please share


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 12, 2017)

quikitikit said:


> Hubby and I applied for Global Entry about April and next open appointment at San Francisco was in Oct.   we were flying to Calgary in June and brought all our paperwork to see if we could "walk in" without an appointment in Calgary.  No problem!  Got interviewed, fingerprinted, pictures and got our card within a week!


Our experience has been different, unfortunately.  We have tried to "walk in" at both DEN and PHL, and neither place allowed walk in interviews -- big signs both places.  I'm still waiting for our appointment scheduled for the end of this month -- I believe we made it back in Feb.

Kurt


----------



## canesfan (Sep 12, 2017)

uop1497 said:


> Thank you for update my thread with good  information . We will have a trip coming up in November and will stop by the office in San Francisco to see if we can do a walk in. I checked the website frequently and no early appointment is available for reschedule.
> 
> By the way, on our recent  international trip (returned from London). We use the kiosk machine in San Jose airport , and not sure why the printed immigration paperwork had big back X cross mark printed on the paper. Then we brought the paper to the immigration officer, he spent his time to check thing in his PC monitor to clear us . He never ask us anything and every thing was clear within a few minutes . We were experiencing the same thing last Summer when we landed at LAX airport .  Our record is clean and has never had any problem with immigration so far. I do not know if it is just a coincidence  or somehow  system single us out . I am curious to know the answer . If someone know it, please share



It's my understanding the X is random but it's odd that you both got it. If you get it again, ask the officer maybe there's something that's making it come up that you can avoid it next time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 12, 2017)

uop1497 said:


> Thank you for update my thread with good  information . We will have a trip coming up in November and will stop by the office in San Francisco to see if we can do a walk in. I checked the website frequently and no early appointment is available for reschedule.
> 
> By the way, on our recent  international trip (returned from London). We use the kiosk machine in San Jose airport , and not sure why the printed immigration paperwork had big back X cross mark printed on the paper. Then we brought the paper to the immigration officer, he spent his time to check thing in his PC monitor to clear us . He never ask us anything and every thing was clear within a few minutes . We were experiencing the same thing last Summer when we landed at LAX airport .  Our record is clean and has never had any problem with immigration so far. I do not know if it is just a coincidence  or somehow  system single us out . I am curious to know the answer . If someone know it, please share


You may want to ask about it over on Flyer Talk in the GE kiosk thread. People report all kinds of notations on their printout and what they mean.

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/trus...entry-kiosks-declarations-food-questions.html


----------



## quikitikit (Sep 24, 2017)

PigsDad said:


> Our experience has been different, unfortunately.  We have tried to "walk in" at both DEN and PHL, and neither place allowed walk in interviews -- big signs both places.  I'm still waiting for our appointment scheduled for the end of this month -- I believe we made it back in Feb.
> 
> Kurt


Bummer!  Good luck on your upcoming appointment!


----------

